# QSI News



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard that QSI will have some "knock your socks off" news soon. 

Any ideas? I figured a response to AirWire Drop-Ins was expected.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've heard rumors like this as well. QSI makes a great product--I'm very interested in any improvements


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I heard last year at the NGRC that an updated decoder with more memory was due by around Christmas... but that didn't happen and I haven't heard anything else. I'm looking forward to any news though! I've been putting off buying my first decoder for years now because I keep hearing rumors of updates and I hate the idea of buying old technology if an update will be here any day now. (I know, electronics will always get outdated, but I'd still rather not buy at the end of a release cycle.)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Compatibility with the Revolution???









Sorry, couldn't resist. 


Seriously, I'd like to see integrated lighting functions and/or automatic forward/reverse whistle signals. Those are the two big weaknesses for me when I compare it to the Airwire/Phoenix combination. 


Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

These are not new rumors. 

Yes, the drop in QSI was planned long before the Airwire one, and I've had prototypes shown on my web site for several years. 

Hang in there, there have been some delays in some development. Notice that the original style has become very scarce? 

Yes, it will be able to be controlled with the Revolution, to an extent, of course the level of control will be limited by the interfaces in the Revolution, the QSI, being a DCC decoder at heart is "far beyond anything every dreamed of for the Revolution"... 

Date? 

I think that a 2 month expectation is not unreasonable. That's all I can say, because QSI Solutions does not like to promise until they are sure. 

Kevin, I don't know what you mean specifically by integrated lighting functions. The new system will not be limited to just front and rear light control. 

I'll take your suggestion of the automatic whistles (running in DC mode) forward to the manufacturer, seems like a nice idea. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

You didn't hear this from me but this came straight from "The Man"









Some of the new features will be multiple speaker capability, full stereophonic cabaility, including enhanced bass outputs with a built in equalizer, full function control including all lights, load demand smoke control, and directional sound control (meaning you can send the sounds were you want them, say like the bell sound only comes front the front speaker ect. Increased ram to 8 megs (think its 1 meg or so now), increased amp load capability (8 amps is the number that was discussed), and a complete new sound library in full digital sound with the ability to adjust all sound files using the new built in equalizer.
It will also have reed switch functionality to control bells horns ect.

The boards will come in Aristo plug and play and also stand alone boards. 

There are some more features that will also be included but cant remember them off the top of my head.

The BEST part is that all of these new features and capabilities will come with little or no increase in the price of the QSI board (was told that they made this a priority to hold the price point)

The board will be called Q3

Ron


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Two questions Ron. 

Will it have the ability to read pwm control power from a regular R/C ESC such as Revo, RailBoss or my RCS? 

Will the reed switch sound trigger capabilities require a special add on pcb? Or, will the triggers go direct to the decoder pcb?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that you were not to divulge that information Ron... who is "the man"? 

To me, the owner of QSI solutions is "the man".. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

So it sounds like it will be able to do what existing (other brands) decoders can already do, but the price should be the big difference--or am I missing something?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

An equalizer will be a very cool feature--adjusting the sounds to fit the enclosure/speaker. I assume that will be done via the Upgrade program, rather than by CVs? Very nice either way.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Must be real close. Ordered a new QSI decoder and was told that I will get a "new improved" one in 30 days. Nice part is I was told that I will not have to pay a higher price.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Good deal--I just sent a bunch of decoders in for repair. I should probably ask if they can be upgraded


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin, I don't know what you mean specifically by integrated lighting functions. The new system will not be limited to just front and rear light control. 
That is precisely what I was driving at. Control of class lamps, cab lights, etc. in addition to headlights. Good to hear that. Biggest drawback of using the QSI/G-wire receiver is that you can only control the front/rear lights; no accessory lights. 

I'll take your suggestion of the automatic whistles (running in DC mode) forward to the manufacturer, seems like a nice idea. 

I'd like to see it in DCC ops, too, a la Phoenix. 

Sounds like it's quite an improvement. Looking forward to seeing (more to the point, hearing) it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I also asked about automatic forward/reverse whistle signals while at the NGRC last year. It was a QSI dealer I talked to, not QSI directly, but I was told that this is a patented feature of Phoenix sound systems (so QSI systems would not be able to have this feature). As an open source software engineer I hate software patents, but if this is what the limitation of QSI is gonna be I can live with it. It seems the QSI systems have otherwise far surpassed the features of all their competitors, and if Ron is correct about the new features than it will be a sure winner.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 06 Jan 2011 02:25 PM 
Two questions Ron. 

Will it have the ability to read pwm control power from a regular R/C ESC such as Revo, RailBoss or my RCS? 

Will the reed switch sound trigger capabilities require a special add on pcb? Or, will the triggers go direct to the decoder pcb? Not sure on the 1st question as I am only interested about the DCC capabilities sorry. there are supposed to be reed connections on the board itelf.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06 Jan 2011 03:00 PM 
I was under the impression that you were not to divulge that information Ron... who is "the man"? 

To me, the owner of QSI solutions is "the man".. 

Greg 

I plead the fifth on all counts







, it's just an overview of the new capabilities nothing is guaranteed and it's not official in any way, besides most dealers are out of the Q2's now and all the boards that you order or send in for replacement will be the new Q3's. 

Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, I knew everything you stated, I talk to Tony Parisi on a regular basis. 

All I was curious about was is who is the "man"? Tony does not know you. He owns QSI Solutions, who distributes the product. 

The only other people who you could call "the man" in my mind are the Q and S of QSI. I doubt they would have given out this information for publication. I do know the "S" of QS Industries (QSI), the manufacturer. 

I'm not doubting what you say. Just curious who this authority is. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG...der be a leak somewhere!!!!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Go figure, I just bought two of the current model ones. Oh, well... 

Robert


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Will there be smoke chuff sync included. And will there be a trade in program available. Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No trade in program I'm pretty sure. 

Smoke chuff sync has been discussed. 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't expect there to be, after all, you they'd go out of business if they gave away that much product... 

I wonder if this means they won't do the auxilary lighting board for the Q2? 

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's certain they won't do the lighting board, as I have posted numerous times, the board would have had a price tag of $80 so it did not make sense to make it. 

QS Industries did design one, but QSI Solutions (wisely) realized that the design was not marketable. 

If you need this, you just add a $14 TCS FL4 to your loco. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Um, Greg, everything I know about DCC can be explained in one small paragraph, um, what's a TCS FL4? I bought a NCE throttle to run my pair of K's (I think I'm going to sell my Connie and Annie), and um, well, I've been kind of afraid to take it out of the box so far... 

Robert


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have a q2 decoder or two in stock. One is for a Bach k27 with the special software load. 

Jonathan/EMw


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Robert, I didn't know what a TCS FL4 was either, but I Google searched it and found that it's a tiny DCC decoder just for lights and accessories. Looks like something that some neat projects could be built with!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Might be something to invest in then. Just disjointed the QSI is dragging there feet and they are probably loosing business up the wa soo. If they hold out much longer I may have to do something different. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trust me, QSI Solutions is not happy with the delays either, they don't make money if they don't sell product. 

It's finally coming but still not next month. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The FL4 doesn't work with the G-wire receiver, though, which is the only downside to it. That's why I'm particularly pleased to see that functionality added to the new version. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Ah, yes, Google is our friend! And much thanks to Greg for giving me that piece of information, after reading up on it, it's exactly what I needed to know! 

Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They are certainly inexpensive, and very useful for DCC installations where the decoder only has 2 outputs. The ditchlights are what most people are looking for. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just got off the phone yesterday with Qsi, had to send in my old board that got messed up. Will be receiving the new board sometime in March about. The new design upgrades are having issues with manufacturing up in Canada is the cause for delay. You think they would have got the bugs out before manufacturing started. It's not Qsi fault, but the plant that makes the board. Kinda drops the bomb on that for delays now, at least it's winter. There will be some nice upgrades from what I was told on the new board. Will have to send in my new board I just bought a few months ago and get the new upgraded one when they come out.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I sure hope so. As everyone knows, I'm an enthusiastic user of this product, and have been involved in some beta testing. 

But, I've been told 2 months for years now. When there is a production prototype in my hands, then I'll be confident in the future. 

hoping for the best, 

Greg 

p.s. I assume you talked to QSI solutions, who sells the board, not QS Industries, who designs and manufacturers the board.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes, I talked to Tony and Susan over there. I sure hope it comes out in March, since they don't have any of the old decoders to exchange mine with.


----------

